# bulb numbers



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

anybody know what the part numbers are for the interior bulbs such as the door lights and map lights?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/

This site has most of the bulbs listed.

Larry


----------

